# planted tank fish



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

what are your guys' favorite fish to keep in a small planted aquarium?


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Tetras seem to be very popular in a planted tank. I've got Blue tetras in one of mine, I wouldn't exactly consider it "small" though(75G). It really depends on how small. I think heavily planted tanks look better with less than the maximum stocking level. I think over stocking takes away from the "natural" effect created by planting a tank.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i have a 20g long that is medium planted, with 6 glowlight tetras, 5 blue tetras, a red honey gourami, and 3 otos. according to some, this is slightly overstocked, but because 4 of those fish don't move around very much, and they are all very small, it doesn't look overstocked.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For me, my setup is the same tank after tank.
A cpl of larger showpiece fish.
A large school (or 2) of tetras, or danios
A cp of medium sized mid to bottom dwelling species.
A smaller group of scavengers.

IE in a 75 I have there are.............
6 Koi Angels
5 Apisto broelli
24 bloodfin tetras
6 C. Trillineatus


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Tetras, Otos, Cories, and/or Apistos. Really any small schooling fish will look good.


----------

